# Apartment to rent Lagos Area for 3 months.



## rogil (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello

Would like to rent an apartment in Lagos or area for 3 months in Jan/Feb/Mch 2017.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## startrucker (Jun 17, 2016)

If you find anything suitable ..give us a nod please

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

